# composers simular to nicola paganini



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello. I am new to the forum and quite new t classical music. But i love virtuoso violin playing, and have recently listened t paganinis violin concertos, and I love them. Any suggestions to further listening? Time peride is not important, but i love to hear the violin cry and scream!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Some of the great violinist composers of the 19th century could be comparable. Ex. Spohr, Sarasate, Kreutzer, Wieniawski, Beriot, and many more. They composed virtuoso works for violin.


----------



## AmateurComposer (Sep 13, 2009)

oskaar said:


> Hello. I am new to the forum and quite new t classical music. But i love virtuoso violin playing, and have recently listened t paganinis violin concertos, and I love them. Any suggestions to further listening? Time peride is not important, but i love to hear the violin cry and scream!


You might be interested in the works of Fritz Kreisler, and in the Csárdás of Vittorio Monti.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot! I love chardas by te way..


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Mendelssohn


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I think you would like these two Sarasate CDs:

*http://www.classicstoday.com/review.asp?ReviewNum=13115*

*http://www.classicstoday.com/review.asp?ReviewNum=13110*


----------

